# Betta's ready to mate?



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Here are a few pics of my Betta's I think it's tme for they to make nookie!!!! What does anyone think I should I do?


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

another,


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

They look very intrested in one another.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well could be, there is a bubblenest = good

however in breeding B splendens you are going to need many 1g tanks for the fry when they get bigger and start fighting, also as soon as you let the parents together you risk them fighting and loseing there lovely finage.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

I have 2 empty tanksI could use for thr fry. The last time I tried to mate a pair all they did was chase eahother around, they didn't fight (well not that saw) the male however did get his fins messed up. Then the female died. About 3 days later the male died. I really want to give it another try but, don't want them to get stressed out and die on me again. Should I just leave them alone???


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You're sure that's a female? She's quite colorful (maybe I've been out of betta keeping for too long).

She does seem to be plump with eggs, however.

I'd let them be together but only when you're watching.
If she comes to the bubble nest and they do their thing,
great, remove the female and let the male guard the 
eggs for a short time (I forgot how long)

If they fight, don't leave! Separate them again!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Yes, I am sure it's a female. The ones I've been seeing lately are very colorful. I think I'm gonna give it a try sometime tonight. I have bread angel fish befor but I'm not sure how Betta's breed. Does she lay the eggs first , then the male put's his spermy's on them? When I put them together I will keep you posted on what happens. Thanks alot!!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

to succesfully breed bettas, you must condition them on live food for a week to 2 weeks, keep them in the setup that you have then release them in with each other and let nature take its course, if they fight seperate them. 
are they flaring up at each other?
good luck


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

NO THEY ARE NOT FLAREING UP AT EACHOTHER AT ALL, AS YOU CAN SEE IN THE PICS. SHOULD I FEED THEM BRIME SHRIMP? THATS WHAT I USED TO FEED MY ANGEL FISH WHEN THEY WERE MATEING.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

from looking at them pixs i think they'll breed!
breeding bettas are easy as 1 2 3 lol
breeded my pair on fri and today there free swimming


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

I PUT THEM TOGETHER. NOT REALY SURE WHAT WENT ON.THEY SEEMED COOL AT FIRST,HE KIND OF RUBBED ON HER THEN WENT UP TO THE BUBBLE NEST, CAME BACK DOWN AND DID IT A FEW TIMES. THEN HE STARTED CHASING HER. SHE DIDNT LIKE IT.SHE WAS LAYING ON THE BOTTOM OF THE TANK SO I TOOK HER OUT. I HAVE NO IDEA.

HERE'S A FEW PICS OF WHAT THEY WERE DOING.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

SORRY I CANT GET THE IMG TO WORK


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

ANOTHER


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

HAVE IN IDEA WHAT WENT ON HERE


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

THE LAST ONE, CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT WENT ON HERE?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> You're sure that's a female? She's quite colorful (maybe I've been out of betta keeping for too long).










lol yes its a female, and a very nice one too









as for whats going on in the pics, it seems to me that the female is looking stressed in the last pic, try adding some cabomba to one side of the tank for her to take cover in when she wants.

also 2 spare tanks is not enough, the male fry will need at least a 1gallon bowl each!!!! once they get the age when they want to fight.

how are they now, are they together and have they been nipped by each other?


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

She's been nipped in the tail fins a bit. I seperated them last night. When I woke up this morning she was on his side of the tank. I have no idea how she got there. She seems to be ok though. I think I'm just gonna let be. It was worth the shot though. Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

Interesting breeding experiment. Maybe if the female had more room to get away or some caves to hide in she would be less stressed from the experience.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

If you see white egg's then yes they breed if not then nothing happen heh


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Nope no white eggs. I guess it didn't work. Oh well, not a big deal. I don't think I'm gonna try it again, she was way to stressed. The last time I tried my male and 2 females died. So i'm not doing it again. It was worht the try though. and I also got some cool shots of the 2 of em!!! But thanks for the help and the info!


----------

